#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 我在deviantArt找到手的畫法教學

## 老頭

(deviantArt=不正常藝術!我朋友老是這樣說這網站...)

可以給大家參考看看!
雖然說只有手部!而且英文字居多!(根本都是英文字)
看圖的話應該可以了解的很明白!






我把原作者的網站做連結了請各位自行去參觀!
http://guruubii.deviantart.com

----------


## 寒燒

謝謝大大的提供，小弟收益不淺

既然是出於一片好心的話，是可以被諒解的

_________________ 
初試鋒芒，第一回合總是沒有取勝。但值得一試以累積經驗

----------


## 彌星-帆

最好還是標示一下 是從哪一個地方 轉載的
這樣比較好

----------


## 老頭

感謝JC的回復!
是我太心急了.....
我也會叫我朋友閉嘴!
造成大家的困擾!
很抱歉!

----------


## 月下白狐

看了看，圖片上就有寫他的網址呀

----------

